

Ask HN: How to create interactive guiding pages? - PlusSeven

I wonder how to create interactive guiding pages on a website? Such as http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.learnstreet.com&#x2F;lessons&#x2F;study&#x2F;javascript.  Thanks a lot!<p>T
======
mindcrime
Libraries like Hopscotch.js[1] or Intro.js[2] would probably be a good
starting point.

[1]: [http://engineering.linkedin.com/incubator/creating-
product-t...](http://engineering.linkedin.com/incubator/creating-product-
tours-hopscotch)

[2]:
[http://usablica.github.io/intro.js/](http://usablica.github.io/intro.js/)

